# Campy crank puller same as generic?



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

I already have universal crank pullers, is the Cranky crank puller the same or is the thread different on their cranks?


----------



## Mike Prince (Jan 30, 2004)

My ancient Park crank puller has 2 sets of threads. I had both Shimano (600) and Campy (Croce D'Aune) bikes back in the early 90's and I used that puller on both, just can't remember if I ever had to reverse the head. I would try your generic puller on your Campy crank and see if it threads in OK. As long as you aren't ham-fisted, the worst thing that will happen is that the dust cap threading is different and you will know immediately.


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

Mike Prince said:


> My ancient Park crank puller has 2 sets of threads. I had both Shimano (600) and Campy (Croce D'Aune) bikes back in the early 90's and I used that puller on both, just can't remember if I ever had to reverse the head. I would try your generic puller on your Campy crank and see if it threads in OK. As long as you aren't ham-fisted, the worst thing that will happen is that the dust cap threading is different and you will know immediately.


Don't worry, I have an automotive background and even if I don't get the direction right with these damn bike threadings, I always go slow and easy. Wouldn't want to strip those threads! My CT crank hasn't arrived yet but I realize I do have a boxed triple I can use to check . . .


----------



## Windridrr (Sep 4, 2006)

Pretty much the same unless you have C-Record. With the one key release out you need a left hand thread puller.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

No. They are sold as "shimano" or "campagnolo" specific.. I bought one from the probikekit site a few months ago.Assumed threads were different. I think it was $5.


----------



## Mark McM (Jun 18, 2005)

*Square taper vs. splined pullers, not Shimano vs. Campy pullers*



Fignon's Barber said:


> No. They are sold as "shimano" or "campagnolo" specific.. I bought one from the probikekit site a few months ago.Assumed threads were different. I think it was $5.



You're only partially right. Both Campagnolo and Shimano use the same "standard" 22mm x 1mm puller threads - this is the same used by most crank manufacturers today, including FSA, Truvativ, Sugino, Stronglight, Ritchey, TA, etc., etc.

The difference comes with pullers designed for square taper vs. splined spindles. The hole in a square taper crank is smaller than for a splined crank, so a puller designed for a square taper spindle has a smaller "pusher" head so it can fit through the crank hole. Since the threaded bolt hole in a splined spindle is larger than a square taper, the "pusher" head for a splined crank needs to be bigger than the "pusher" head for a square taper. So the difference between a square taper vs. a splined crank puller is the size of the "pusher" head, not the size of the threads the puller screws into.

Some crank pullers have a single fixed head, and can only be used for one type of crank. Other crank pullers have an interchangeable "pusher" heads to be used with either type of crank. Finally, some splined BBs come with a "plug" that can be inserted into the bolt hole so that a standard square taper puller can be used to extract the crank.

To answer the original poster's question: Yes, your univeral crank puller should work just fine for Campagnolo cranks (except, as one poster noted, for certain cranks from a few years in the mid-'90s that used reverse threaded self-extractors).


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

Ya know, I really wish you hadn't brought up this splined vs square-taper stuff, because all along I've been using the same elderly Park crank puller on all manner of Campy and Shimano/Race Face/Sugino/Cook Bros/etc. square-taper and Shimano/Ritchey Octalink cranks without ever giving it a thought, and now I'm going to have some sort of complex about using the "wrong" tool....


----------



## OperaLover (Jan 20, 2002)

*Yeah, me too.*



The Walrus said:


> Ya know, I really wish you hadn't brought up this splined vs square-taper stuff, because all along I've been using the same elderly Park crank puller on all manner of Campy and Shimano/Race Face/Sugino/Cook Bros/etc. square-taper and Shimano/Ritchey Octalink cranks without ever giving it a thought, and now I'm going to have some sort of complex about using the "wrong" tool....


Been using an old "Dura Ace EX " branded crank puller for 20+ years on all manner of cranks (ShimaNO, Campy, etc.) without a problem. Thank goodness the threading is one of those things that is still standardized.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

Mark McM said:


> You're only partially right. Both Campagnolo and Shimano use the same "standard" 22mm x 1mm puller threads - this is the same used by most crank manufacturers today, including FSA, Truvativ, Sugino, Stronglight, Ritchey, TA, etc., etc.
> 
> The difference comes with pullers designed for square taper vs. splined spindles. The hole in a square taper crank is smaller than for a splined crank, so a puller designed for a square taper spindle has a smaller "pusher" head so it can fit through the crank hole. Since the threaded bolt hole in a splined spindle is larger than a square taper, the "pusher" head for a splined crank needs to be bigger than the "pusher" head for a square taper. So the difference between a square taper vs. a splined crank puller is the size of the "pusher" head, not the size of the threads the puller screws into.
> 
> ...




nice clarification, thanks. I've only ever used campag, and I knew they sell shim/campag specific pullers.


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

Update:

Just got a 2006 Record CT crank and took the puller that came with my trusty Nashbar tool kit, and it works fine! Apparently there is quite a bit of tolerance on the threads as the puller screwed in and bottomed out easily. Good thing I didn't drop $37 for the Campy tool; Hell, got the Nashbar tool kit for less than that.


----------

